

Untitled Startup has a title: Simply Measured - calvin
http://simplymeasured.com/

======
Schoeny
A little more on how we made this decision over on Techflash:
[http://techflash.com/seattle/2011/01/why-we-changed-our-
name...](http://techflash.com/seattle/2011/01/why-we-changed-our-name.html)

~~~
aviel
...and from another co-founder of the startup formerly known as Untitled
Startup... thanks everyone for the awesome support and insight that turned a
few guys with a crazy idea into a real company.

------
colinloretz
Congrats to the Untitled Startup team, I've followed your trials and
tribulations from the very beginning. You have done a great job at giving
others a transparent view of how you have come to build your products. Data
geeks rejoice in your success! Look forward to seeing where you go from here.

------
daveschappell
It's been awesome to watch RowFeeder's progress -- nice to see the product(s)
going post-beta, in a complete package. Onward...

------
nedwin
Goddamn this looks good. I've just finished a project that required us to do
an audit of 20 social media dashboard tools and in 30 seconds these guys have
made me want to go back to the client and show this to them.

Looking forward to starting the trial.

------
jheitzeb
Congrats on getting a name! I'm not sure, but that might be the longest naming
decision period ever...or at least the most customer traction gained by an
untitled startup before settling on a real name :)

------
DavidPP
Love your website. But as a "new" user having Row Feeder and Export.ly link in
the bottom is a bit confusing because the three products mention Excel. Should
I register to the three of them ? Why ?

~~~
aviel
Thanks for the response! We can definitely do a better job in that area.

We're all about providing the simplest way for you to get to the data and
analysis you need without having to buy or even deal with the whole enchilada.
But we've still got some things to figure out on how we get people from A -> B
-> C when they don't discover us organically, and that's going to be one of
our main focuses over the next several months.

------
daryn
Site looks great, congratulations on the the name!

------
alanfalcon
Beautiful logo, evoking pretty charts and the letter 'S'.

------
redemade
wow. real networks is still around?

~~~
genieyclo
<http://www.google.com/finance?q=RNWK>

------
aarong
Rock on guys~

